# Building muscle memory



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys!!

This is a very long and "boring" video  but I did it just to show how I train, and how I try to build muscle memory.

There are 30 shots at a paper target (you can jump at the min "5:32" and to watch just the last shot) the same target from "Resortera Mexico" and after some other shots.

It was a good training session.

Thanks a lot for watching.

Take care everybody!

Volp


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing consistency ... great shooting, as usual!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Upon termination of the slingshot I'm doing, I'll dedicate myself to learn how to shoot that well

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fantastic shooting!!!!!


Thanks my friend!! 



Charles said:


> Amazing consistency ... great shooting, as usual!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


 :thumbsup:



Peter Recuas said:


> Upon termination of the slingshot I'm doing, I'll dedicate myself to learn how to shoot that well
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Peter!! "the slingshot i am doing"........will it be another first place SOTM?? 

Thanks bud!

Volp


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

How could i be so blind? :banghead:

Consious Muscle Memory should be one of the best ways for catty shooting.

Perhaps the best?!

(I am coming originally from the match rifle shooting.)

Thanks Volp!



Rip


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice video as always Volp. thought you weren't going to do your wee jump 

Do you use theraband black?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

good shooting! tho I must admit, this video doesn't hold a candle to the "indian outlaw" one.... that was epic.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting Volp!  My muscle memory is not as keen as yours. Keep it up!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> How could i be so blind? :banghead:
> 
> Consious Muscle Memory should be one of the best ways for catty shooting.
> 
> ...


Yes Rip MM is very important :thumbsup:

Thanks a lot bud!



monkeyboab said:


> Nice video as always Volp. thought you weren't going to do your wee jump
> 
> Do you use theraband black?


Yes......!!! I almost forgot to jump!! noooo :slap: :banana:

Thanks my friend!



Byudzai said:


> good shooting! tho I must admit, this video doesn't hold a candle to the "indian outlaw" one.... that was epic.


MMMM you are right the "indian outlaw" was very nice! I need an other trip!

Take care Byudzai!



Can-Opener said:


> Nice shooting Volp!  My muscle memory is not as keen as yours. Keep it up!


I don't believe so!! 

Thanks a lot Can-opener, I am always happy to read your comments!

Volp


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Muscle memory has so much to do with it, it's crazy.You do something enough times and it's like your body takes over and knows what to do. I shoot a slingshot the exact same way I shoot a bow, down to form and everything. I'm not an aimer because the several times I've tried it goes something like not being able to hit water if I was on a boat.  Thanks for the awesome video, Volp. You're doing all the hard work and making it look easy.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I always enjoy your vids amigo....great consistent shots....

My muscle -memory-..hehe, has Altzheimer's. Is the brain to follow? :banghead:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Eccezionale tiratore!!! Applausi..... Ciao!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ms.Reed said:


> Muscle memory has so much to do with it, it's crazy.You do something enough times and it's like your body takes over and knows what to do. I shoot a slingshot the exact same way I shoot a bow, down to form and everything. I'm not an aimer because the several times I've tried it goes something like not being able to hit water if I was on a boat.  Thanks for the awesome video, Volp. You're doing all the hard work and making it look easy.


Thanks a lot Ms.Reed for your words!!

What you said is all true!!

Take care



Chuck Daehler said:


> I always enjoy your vids amigo....great consistent shots....
> 
> My muscle -memory-..hehe, has Altzheimer's. Is the brain to follow? :banghead:


 :rofl: :rofl: You made me laugh!!

Take care mi amigo



slingshotnew said:


> Eccezionale tiratore!!! Applausi..... Ciao!!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie fratello!!

Ciao


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Riddle me this Mr. Fox - Did Steph Curry teach you how to shoot or did you teach him how to shoot? *


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Riddle me this Mr. Fox - Did Steph Curry teach you how to shoot or did you teach him how to shoot? *


What can I say?........The target is in our mind all time, this is our mentor.

But there is a "little" difference, his shots are worth $$$, mine are free :rofl:

Take care Mr. Monkeynipples

Fox


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I always enjoy your videos Volp , awesome consistency. The only problem I have is I get depressed after watching them and want to sell all my frames. LOL


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> I always enjoy your videos Volp , awesome consistency. The only problem I have is I get depressed after watching them and want to sell all my frames. LOL


Thanks a lot Fsa46!!! You won't sell all your frames!  hahaha

Happy thanksgiving my friend

Volp


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

El maestro.doooo it


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

pult421 said:


> El maestro.doooo it


Noooooo Too much!! 

Thanks!!!!

Take care Pult421!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Volp said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > El maestro.doooo it
> ...


Respect where its due!! ????????????????????


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great session! I'm working hard to become so good...
Nice target, where i can download it?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

noemarc said:


> Great session! I'm working hard to become so good...
> Nice target, where i can download it?


Ciao Socio!

Grazie per il tuo commento!

You can find the target here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45035-laresorteramexico-challenge/

or

https://www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico

Take care and happy training!

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot, mate. I'll try with this. Think I'm between 80 and 90 now (closer to 80  )


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

noemarc said:


> Thanks a lot, mate. I'll try with this. Think I'm between 80 and 90 now (closer to 80  )


Soon you will be at 100+1


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: Un video muy especial Maestro , :king:

Sos !!! la Maquina ............ Tio Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Tengo que mejorar la suelta de la solapa  , la posición de la muñeca en el grip , me encanta como estabilizas la suelta con la horquilla , es un gesto muy trabajado , si mejoro esto todo cambiará :target: , tengo que visualizar tus videos otra vez , no aprecio cuanto angulo hay en tu muñeca izquierda justo antes de la suelta , esto me interesa.

Abrazote


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> Tengo que mejorar la suelta de la solapa  , la posición de la muñeca en el grip , me encanta como estabilizas la suelta con la horquilla , es un gesto muy trabajado , si mejoro esto todo cambiará :target: , tengo que visualizar tus videos otra vez , no aprecio cuanto angulo hay en tu muñeca izquierda justo antes de la suelta , esto me interesa.
> 
> Abrazote


Tenes razón, la suelta de la horquilla y el movimiento de la muñeca son las cosas mas importantes.

Tuve que entrenar mucho tiempo para encontrar lo que es mejor por mi.

Eso que pero encontre' funcionar mejor por mi es dejar un "libre" movimiento por la resortera en mi mano. En modo que pueda seguir los elásticos después del tiro.

Dificil de esplicar por eso te hice un video....






Cuidate Alf!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Tengo que mejorar la suelta de la solapa  , la posición de la muñeca en el grip , me encanta como estabilizas la suelta con la horquilla , es un gesto muy trabajado , si mejoro esto todo cambiará :target: , tengo que visualizar tus videos otra vez , no aprecio cuanto angulo hay en tu muñeca izquierda justo antes de la suelta , esto me interesa.
> ...


Eso es interesante tambien para mi.
I have other questions, maybe already the answer are in the forum, but i have some problem with language and you speak some spanish and some italian too, so...
I tried to send pm but you can't recieve because are full.
How you hold the pouch? (I hold with the thumb up and the index down with the pouch almost in horizontal position, between the 2 creases of the index. Anchor with the tip of the index.)
Do you spin the pouch when drawing? (I don't)
About muscle memory: what's a good way to find and memorize an anchor point?
I explane: I find a good anchor point, shoot and hit a good up/down line for several shots...ok. Then, the day after, i shoot same ss, same distance, same ammo, same anchor point, but the up/down line is no perfect. Need to change some mm the anchor point. Where i wrong in your opinion?
Grazie socio !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

noemarc said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > alfshooter said:
> ...


Ti rispondero' con un pm privato, perche' sara' una lunga risposta 

E si, parlo "some" italian  ho vissuto per 32 anni in Piemonte! hahaha


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, already i've read the pm. I'll answer in pm with calm tonight in italian of course  (ora che so che capisci posso impegnarmi un po' meno con l'inglese...tipo "noio volevan savuar l'indiriss" ahahah)
Grazie socio!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Volp said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Tengo que mejorar la suelta de la solapa  , la posición de la muñeca en el grip , me encanta como estabilizas la suelta con la horquilla , es un gesto muy trabajado , si mejoro esto todo cambiará :target: , tengo que visualizar tus videos otra vez , no aprecio cuanto angulo hay en tu muñeca izquierda justo antes de la suelta , esto me interesa.
> ...


Muchas gracias !!!!!!! :bowdown: , lección aprendida . :king: .

Un fuerte abrazo !!! y uno soltando la solapa :cookie:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > alfshooter said:
> ...


Uno soltando la solapa!! :rofl:

Cuidate Grande Alf!!!


----------

